# RYC Memorial Day Pics/Video



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Everyone else please add your pics in here :bigok:










































































the 12 outty 1000 i did for my buddy














































29's eatin 


















































































































































































































HERE IS THE VIDEO


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

looks like it was fun i hope that video is long haha!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

10 minutes, I had over 55 videos at around 3.5hrs of actual recording time!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

you guys got some good pics on that red brute


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I take it you found your camera


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea man it was crazy. Under the handlebars on the Honda. There is a little flap mud guard thing there and it was sitting there. Crazy 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Updated with video!


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Never been there, looks like some good riding.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Check out Mat! Must of been releasing that Anger from having to work Saturday.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pulled a few of FB - 





























LOL! -


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is there 2 facebook link's, they both have ALOT of pictures, if any of you out there are not aware of this place. If your thinking of a trip to FL this place is well worth your weekend, but check there calendar as its only open a handful times out of a year.

https://www.facebook.com/ryc.puntagorda

https://www.facebook.com/redneckyachtclubmudpark


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah man! i went crazy when i got there after workin all day! haha i had a blast! love my new back rest so i aint gotta worry bout my passenger falling off haha


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

wow looks like a great ride, ive gotta make the trip over there!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Update on carnage...outlander broke right front axle !!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch on the axle! - Only issue I had was the kid clipping my back bumper & breaking the side plastic piece off of it.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast!!


----------

